# My first commute in the rain.



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Lesson number 1: brink extra socks. My feets were soaked.

Lesson number 2: These panniers are awesome. When I got to work they (not to mention my legs and back) were covered in all kinds of nasty road gunk (I should have gotten those fenders sooner rather than later) but my clothes and everything were nice and dry.

Lesson number 3: my cheap hi-vis rain jacket from Performance saved my butt from getting totally soaked, and it actually had pretty good ventilation. I'm usually really sensitive to my clothes not breathing, but so long as I was moving, the jacket did well to let out the hot air.

Lesson number 4: I am no longer a fair weather only rider 




joe


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

What is this so-called "rain" of which you speak?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Ship your socks in an armored car?!?*



JoeDaddio said:


> Lesson number 1: *brink* extra socks. My feets were soaked.
> .....


Correct Lesson #1 Keep spares at work.



JoeDaddio said:


> ....Lesson number 2: These panniers are awesome. When I got to work they (not to mention my legs and back) were covered in all kinds of nasty road gunk (I should have gotten those fenders sooner rather than later) but my clothes and everything were nice and dry.......


Correct Lesson #2 Sooner is better than later, fenders are better than nasty road gunk.



JoeDaddio said:


> ....Lesson number 3: my cheap hi-vis rain jacket from Performance saved my butt from getting totally soaked, and it actually had pretty good ventilation. I'm usually really sensitive to my clothes not breathing, but so long as I was moving, the jacket did well to let out the hot air.....


Correct Lesson #3 Cut the arm cuffs off and/or change the thing into a short sleeve rain jacket.



JoeDaddio said:


> ....I *am no longer a fair weather only rider *
> joe


Final Exam Score=A+++


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

JoeDaddio said:


> Lesson number 1: brink extra socks. My feets were soaked.
> joe


Man, I still remember the day I learned lesson #1... nothing better than squishing yer way around the office for the rest of the day...

Can I suggest a lesson 2.5? No bag is waterproof forever...

Congrats on the rain ride!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Get some Lake SPD sandals and you won't have to worry about wet socks.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

you rawk Joe Daddio! i'm hoping to get fenders on my commuting rig before the summer rain pattern starts. oh and I wear flip flops at the office, it's quite liberating.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

bigbill said:


> Get some Lake SPD sandals and you won't have to worry about wet socks.



It was pretty chilly here on the ride in. I'm thinking of some kind of waterproof bootie. I'd have to get something on the cheap as it wouldn't get used too often here in So. Cal. though.




joe


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

gutfiddle said:


> you rawk Joe Daddio! i'm hoping to get fenders on my commuting rig before the summer rain pattern starts. oh and I wear flip flops at the office, it's quite liberating.



Can I have a job?




joe


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Cheap? You want cheap?*



JoeDaddio said:


> It was pretty chilly here on the ride in. I'm thinking of some kind of waterproof bootie. I'd have to get something on the cheap as it wouldn't get used too often here in So. Cal. though.
> 
> joe


Slip your sock feet into plastic grocery bags (recycling dude!) before putting on your shoes.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Slip your sock feet into plastic grocery bags (recycling dude!) before putting on your shoes.


+1... Though I put my socks on first, then the bags... Feet feel less clammy.


----------



## Plank (Apr 23, 2006)

Do you have a better picture of your rack and pannier. I am in the market for one, what brand are they.


----------



## Plank (Apr 23, 2006)

OK, I just noticed it said Novara on the bag.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

+1 for riding in the rain. Most of my riding, since I started back up late last summer, has been in rough weather. I find strength in my sense of commitment.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Plank said:


> OK, I just noticed it said Novara on the bag.



Yeah, they're these Novara panniers:

http://www.rei.com/product/749150?vcat=REI_SEARCH

And a Blackburn rack. 

http://www.rei.com/product/542147?vcat=REI_SEARCH

I got the both at REI.

Here's the getup:





joe


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Riding in the rain makes me feel like a little kid. Did you guys have rain today?


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

What's the deal with the gears on that bike? Is it some new fangled shifting system? Proto campy electric?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

thinkcooper said:


> Riding in the rain makes me feel like a little kid. *Did you guys have rain today?*


Only about 6" in the last 24 hours. :mad2: 

On the good side, the MUTs were empty! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Rain Feet...*

I put the plastic bags over my shoes and socks, held on with lots of rubber bands (for an aero effect, ha!) It's not waterproof completely or forever, but it lasts a surprizingly long time. It's pretty high on the dorkiness scale but with dry feet, I really don't mind too much...


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I sold my car last year and went down to a one car family, so i started communting total 1800 miles. My first rain ride was a riot. I didnt have fenders (to dorky) so the water was coming up off the wheel, hitting the wind, and right into my face. LOL LOL I couldnt see jack. LOL LOL So i bought fenders the next day and havnt looked back. I cant wait to get home and start riding again. 

Bill


----------



## Plank (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info Joe. The pannier is a bit more than what I wanted spend.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

People may think that I'm nuts but I think riding in the rain is great fun. I especially enjoy the looks of confused motorists as I motor along unfazed by the rain.


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

JoeDaddio said:


> I'm thinking of some kind of *waterproof bootie*.


Umm...I've always heard a frog's ass is watertight...:idea:


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

brujenn said:


> What's the deal with the gears on that bike? Is it some new fangled shifting system? Proto campy electric?



Nailed it!


Either that or it's a single speed with a Surly Singelator on it 















joe


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Plank said:


> Thanks for the info Joe. The pannier is a bit more than what I wanted spend.



I don't think I spent that much on the ones I have, though I did get the larger ones. If youhave an REI next to you you may want to stop in. They had good deals on fender/rack combos for some of their smaller panniers. For every day riding these are too much, but they come in handy for shopping which I do about once a week or so on this bike.






joe


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

I love riding in the rain. In fact I did it this morning and probably will do it again on the ride home.

Joe, I'm not sure if they're still even in business but try looking for Burley shoe covers. Mine were only $30 and are holding up ok after 2full seasons. Totally water proof and are easy to put on over regular shoes (I commute on flat pedals). The XL size fits a size 10 easily with just a bit of "floppage" in the toe.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Personally I hate riding in the rain. Here in N Central Ohio, I think that God's trying to make us compete with the Pacific N.W. So far this spring, if I didn't ride in the rain I'd only have a half dozen rides in. :-(


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

MB1 said:


> Slip your sock feet into plastic grocery bags (recycling dude!) before putting on your shoes.


I did that once. Instead of keeping my feet dry they trapped the water inside so I rode with my feet in bags of water. I guess I didn't do it right.


----------

